
The Perils of Being Suddenly Rich - wyday
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/21/technology/21hayden.html
======
BrandonM
I'm sorry, but I just can't help but not feel bad for these people. If you set
yourself up for a fall like that, you get what's coming to you.

I think my "perils" would be a bit more reasonable, like paying off my school
loans, helping my parents out, and basic things like that. If I ever
irrationally waste money as he did (and borrowed money, no less), I hope that
the same outcome befalls me.

Another point is that he wasn't "suddenly rich" anyways. He was buying things
with money borrowed against the company. I would think that a wise man would
at least wait until the money is definitely there before buying multiple homes
and throwing away money in various ways.

------
brett
The perils of being a moron with your money.

------
wmorein
This excerpt from the book "Burn Rate" (about the early days of the first
internet bubble) is interesting wrt this guy Hayden and his first venture:

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/6.06/es_burnrate_pr.html>

Not particularly flattering.

~~~
create_account
The fact that he married into the Maxwell family shows he's more of a lame
gold digger than an inspirational or sympathetic figure.

------
Alex3917
I suspect it's an urban legend, but I heard that the day Priceline IPO'd one
of the execs went down to the car dealership and bought a Porsche, and then
crashed into a tree going 100mph and died on the way to the marina to buy a
boat.

~~~
wmorein
The basic story actually happened in the 80s (see the second paragraph):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_Computer>

------
sabat
This guy is sort of a sympathetic figure, I guess -- more than the NYT
headline would suggest. It's a cautionary tale should any of us do well.

